# Free-Sync: Monitor



## TeRRible-KHONS (6. April 2017)

Hallo,

Ich will mir die RX 480 Strix holen und suche dazu auch noch einen Monitor am besten mit FreeSync sodass kein vSync mehr notwendig ist und somit alles mit mehr FPS und kein InputLag läuft.

Was ist mit diesem hier:
https://www.amazon.de/AOC-G2778VQ-M...pons&keywords=free-sync+monitor+27+zoll&psc=1

Kann der empfohlen werden?


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2017)

Der ist für den Preis ganz gut. Aber es greift Freesync erst ab 47 Hz, d.h. bei Games, die mit "nur" zB 40 FPS laufen, ist es nicht aktiv. 

Alternative zB https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01JKI5GS8  aber auch da erst ab 47 Hz. Allerdings kosten Monitore, die deutlich früher Freesync aktivieren, direkt 300€ oder mehr. 

Unter 300€ sind beide gut für den Preis, haben auch beide 75Hz.


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (7. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der ist für den Preis ganz gut. Aber es greift Freesync erst ab 47 Hz, d.h. bei Games, die mit "nur" zB 40 FPS laufen, ist es nicht aktiv.
> 
> Alternative zB https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01JKI5GS8  aber auch da erst ab 47 Hz. Allerdings kosten Monitore, die deutlich früher Freesync aktivieren, direkt 300€ oder mehr.
> 
> Unter 300€ sind beide gut für den Preis, haben auch beide 75Hz.



Danke dir 

Normal sollte man ja über 47 FPS liegen mit der RX 480 

Aber funktioniert hier FreeSync auch über HDMI oder noch immer nur DisplayPort?
Gibs bei DisplayPort keine Nachteile zu HDMI?


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2017)

siehe anderer thread. Ich meine DP sei erst ab 144Hz UND dann auch mehr als FullHD nötig.


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (7. April 2017)

Okay dann sollte das denke ich passen mit FreeSync und HMDI, über den 47 FPS sollte ich generell auch mit der GRAKA liegen sonst muss man halt etwas die Grafik runterschrauben um über die 47 FPS zu kommen.

Und vielleicht global auf 74 FPS begrenzen somit liegt man dann immer in dem Bereich wo es greift.

Denke damit sollte ich mehr Spass haben als mit vSync und Input Lag.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (7. April 2017)

TeRRible-KHONS schrieb:


> Okay dann sollte das denke ich passen mit FreeSync und HMDI, über den 47 FPS sollte ich generell auch mit der GRAKA liegen sonst muss man halt etwas die Grafik runterschrauben um über die 47 FPS zu kommen.
> 
> Und vielleicht global auf 74 FPS begrenzen somit liegt man dann immer in dem Bereich wo es greift.
> 
> Denke damit sollte ich mehr Spass haben als mit vSync und Input Lag.



Ich würde trotzdem zu einem Model mit besserer Freesync Range greifen und auch auf Low Framerate Compensation achten. Man muss ja auch an die Zukunft denken. Hier hast Du mal eine Übersicht, welche Monitore sich gut bei der Range modizfieren lassen bzw. bei einigen wie dem AOC G2460VQ6 gibt es sogar Hersteller Treiber, die ihn zu einem LFC Monitor machen: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1BjoUPz6P55OZKebeC1MvUtiJTUz8RXblR_vWFHPgWWs/edit#gid=0
Hier gibt's noch was zum Thema zu lesen: https://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=572279


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (7. April 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Ich würde trotzdem zu einem Model mit besserer Freesync Range greifen und auch auf Low Framerate Compensation achten. Man muss ja auch an die Zukunft denken. Hier hast Du mal eine Übersicht, welche Monitore sich gut bei der Range modizfieren lassen bzw. bei einigen wie dem AOC G2460VQ6 gibt es sogar Hersteller Treiber, die ihn zu einem LFC Monitor machen: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1BjoUPz6P55OZKebeC1MvUtiJTUz8RXblR_vWFHPgWWs/edit#gid=0
> Hier gibt's noch was zum Thema zu lesen: https://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=572279



Wollte ja eigentlich diesen:
https://www.amazon.de/AOC-G2778VQ-M...8&qid=1491546731&sr=8-8&keywords=AOC+G2460VQ6


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (7. April 2017)

TeRRible-KHONS schrieb:


> Wollte ja eigentlich diesen:
> https://www.amazon.de/AOC-G2778VQ-M...8&qid=1491546731&sr=8-8&keywords=AOC+G2460VQ6


Dann kauf ihn Dir, war nur ein gutgemeinter Tipp.


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (7. April 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Dann kauf ihn Dir, war nur ein gutgemeinter Tipp.



Was würdest du denn empfehlen um max 210 EUR?
Weiss nicht 24 Zoll sind vielleicht klein oder?


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (7. April 2017)

TeRRible-KHONS schrieb:


> Was würdest du denn empfehlen um max 210 EUR?
> Weiss nicht 24 Zoll sind vielleicht klein oder?


Im Gegenteil, viele sind der Meinung, dass 27" für Full HD zu groß ist und man dann Pixel sieht. Ich würde vermutlich den o.g. AOC nehmen.


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (7. April 2017)

Ziemlich günstig in 24 Zoll mit FreeSync und gleichen Specs wie der AOC:
https://www.amazon.de/Viewsonic-VX2...sr=8-5&keywords=freesync+monitor+24+zoll&th=1

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Spiritogre (7. April 2017)

Also ehrlich gesagt, ich würde a) um Monitore solcher Ramschfirmen wie AOC oder Viewsonic immer einen großen Bogen machen sondern Markengeräte kaufen, etwa Benq, Iiyama, Samsung oder LG und b) keinen Monitor mit TN Panel mehr kaufen, auch wenn einige teurere durchaus ein ansehnliches Bild liefern sondern in jedem Fall zu IPS oder MVA greifen sowie c) durchaus 27 Zoll in Erwägung ziehen, ob einem die Pixeldichte nicht ausreichend ist muss man vorab selbst ausprobieren, ist sie es nicht entweder zu 24 Zoll oder schlicht einem Monitor mit höherer Auflösung greifen.


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (7. April 2017)

Was empfehlt ihr denn 24 / 27 Zoll mit FreeSync maximal ca. 200 EUR?

Oder soll es vielleicht doch dann eher dieser sein?:
https://www.amazon.de/GF246bmipx-24...TF8&qid=1491560302&sr=8-1&keywords=Acer+GF246


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2017)

Also, ich persönlich würde den iiyama nehmen, den ich Anfangs nannte, wenn es 27 Zoll sein soll.


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (7. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich persönlich würde den iiyama nehmen, den ich Anfangs nannte, wenn es 27 Zoll sein soll.



Und bei 24 Zoll?


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2017)

in 24 würde ich dann wirklich noch versuchen, 50e mehr aufzubringen, dann kannst du den hier nehmen mit Freesync und 144Hz https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01684HUJU  den gibt es auch direkt bei cyberport für 240€ + Versand, vlt hast du ja sogar ne Filiale in der Nähe?

oder einen von den bereits genannten 24ern.


----------



## Promego (7. April 2017)

Ich würde dir eher zu sowas raten, dass macht besonders bei Spielen wie "The Division" viel mehr spaß:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (7. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> in 24 würde ich dann wirklich noch versuchen, 50e mehr aufzubringen, dann kannst du den hier nehmen mit Freesync und 144Hz https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01684HUJU  den gibt es auch direkt bei cyberport für 240€ + Versand, vlt hast du ja sogar ne Filiale in der Nähe?
> 
> oder einen von den bereits genannten 24ern.



Der sieht gut aus mit 144 Hertz müsste ich dann über DP fahren, jedoch denke ich dass ich hier nichts deckeln muss wegen FPS (max.)

Wie ist da die Range ? bin derzeit unterwegs.

PS. Ich komme aus Luxemburg, weiss nicht ob da ne Filiale in der Gegend ist


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2017)

TeRRible-KHONS schrieb:


> Der sieht gut aus mit 144 Hertz müsste ich dann über DP fahren, jedoch denke ich dass ich hier nichts deckeln muss wegen FPS (max.)


 also, bei den Monitoren, die DP wirklich brauchen, ist so ein Kabel meist dabei. Auch bei dem Acer steht, dass ein DP-Kabel dabei sei. 

Range ist auch erst ab 48, aber dafür halt auch bi 144.

Nächster cyberport wäre von Lux aus erst in Köln...


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (7. April 2017)

Yes köln ist dann doch bisschen zu weit und Amazon.de liefert den nicht nach Luxemburg.
ABER ich habe den gleichen auf amazon.fr gefunden kostet dort 240 EUR.

Aber ich frage mich gerade lohnt sich die Anschaffung , bin ja wieder neueinsteiger sozusagen 

Der einizge Vorteil ist hier eigtl nur die 144 hz und das die Range bis dahin geht


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (8. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> in 24 würde ich dann wirklich noch versuchen, 50e mehr aufzubringen, dann kannst du den hier nehmen mit Freesync und 144Hz https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01684HUJU  den gibt es auch direkt bei cyberport für 240€ + Versand, vlt hast du ja sogar ne Filiale in der Nähe?
> 
> oder einen von den bereits genannten 24ern.



Gibt es hier noch eine alternative mit 144 hz und freesyn in der Preisklasse?


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2017)

nee, nicht das ich wüsste


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (10. April 2017)

Kann mir einer sagen wo der unterschied bei den beiden ist?:
https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Predator-XB240Hbmjdpr-LED-Monitor/html/product/1163639?event=search
https://www.alternate.de/Acer/XF240H-LED-Monitor/html/product/1226109?event=search


----------



## Spiritogre (11. April 2017)

TeRRible-KHONS schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wo der unterschied bei den beiden ist?:
> https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Predator-XB240Hbmjdpr-LED-Monitor/html/product/1163639?event=search
> https://www.alternate.de/Acer/XF240H-LED-Monitor/html/product/1226109?event=search


Der Predator hat NVidia 3D Vision der andere Freesync.
Beide sind (deswegen) recht teuer für 24 Zoll und halt nur mit TN Panel.


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Predator hat NVidia 3D Vision der andere Freesync.
> Beide sind (deswegen) recht teuer für 24 Zoll und halt nur mit TN Panel.


 wenn die nur 60Hz hätten, wäre es teuer. Aber die haben 144Hz, da ist das sogar eher günstig. Der allerbiligste mit 144Hz kostet 200€, von AOC. Dann kommt schon der eine oben genannte Acer mit Freesync.


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (11. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wenn die nur 60Hz hätten, wäre es teuer. Aber die haben 144Hz, da ist das sogar eher günstig. Der allerbiligste mit 144Hz kostet 200€, von AOC. Dann kommt schon der eine oben genannte Acer mit Freesync.



Hab den von Acer genommen denn du gepostet hast habe ich für 235 EUR in Amazon.fr geschossen 
Hab soweit alles bestellt nur die Red Devil ist vorbestellt auf amazon, dauert noch :/

Aber solange zocke ich halt dann auf LOW mit dem alten kacke


----------

